# Disable Regen braking with a switch?



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

ecglasco said:


> I have a Curtis -7601 AC controller from HPEVS. I would like to disable regen on long downhill runs to avoid overcharging the batteries. I've read the manual, but it seems that regen parameters are programmed beforehand and cannot be adjusted dynamically. I dont want a brake pot, I just want to disable regen w/o disconnecting the pack. Do I need to be able to write VCL software for the Curtis controller to do this or can this feature be controlled out-of-the-box with an input switch?
> 
> According to the manual, the controller will do this automatically, but to what extent since it was designed for lead-acid batteries? Im running 35 CALB FA180's at 3.55 volts top-of-charge. So am I worrying needlessly?


Is the pack top balanced? If so, buy or borrow a programmer (frodus rents one I think) and set the parameter User_Overvoltage = 127% (1.27*96=121.9V), about 3.48V/cell for 35 cells. The controller will stop regening when the pack reaches this voltage. That is about the V/cell mine is set at, and I've not had a problem.


----------



## ecglasco (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! That is an excellent "No Hardware" solution. I will do this


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

"Neutral Braking" (off-throttle) regen is disabled if your battery voltage is too high, so there's no need. 

Where are you located?


----------



## ecglasco (Apr 4, 2011)

Im in VA, but I will be moving to VERY hilly country.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I rent a programmer.... But only in the USA... So let me know.


----------

